# Homemade AMNPS



## psychojr (May 24, 2014)

On my list to buy one of these and saw this at Tractor Supply for $5.99.  It's an 18" chick feeder.  A little snipping and hammering and it should fit fine in my MES smoker.  I let you know how it works!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2014)

Hello.  I hope you get that to work.  Take another look at the AMNPS, you will see it is perforated all round.  That allows air to get to the pellets which allows them to burn.  It's not just a chip holding pan.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## idaho smoker (May 25, 2014)

Warning!

If the chick feeder is galvanized do not use as smoke generator . Heating any metal that has been galvanized can be toxic and will make you sick.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  I hope you get that to work.  Take another look at the AMNPS, you will see it is perforated all round.  That allows air to get to the pellets which allows them to burn.  It's not just a chip holding pan.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Yup----Even the size of the perforations matters.

Bear


----------



## goliath (May 25, 2014)

i fought with a couple different AMNPS home builts and when i finally found a Canadian supplier i went for it. bought 2 and a TUBE ...  LOL

it was the shipping that was holding me back before. funny thing is that they retail cheaper at the Canadian supplier than they do direct from AMZN ... even with our Canadian Peaso !!!!

just spend the couple bucks and get down to business .... ya wont be disappointed. when my wife saw how inexpensive the unit was, ans how much F'n around i had done making mod after mod she actually felt sorry for me ... in her own way ... HA HA HA

GOLIATH


----------



## whtelk (May 25, 2014)

I did build my own because we have the same steel that AMNPS uses. Only difference was ours is stainless steel. If I didn't get the steel for free it would be cheaper to just buy the AMNPS.


----------



## goliath (May 25, 2014)

NICE

i was pissing around with perforated aluminum baking pansi got for free, and was doing all the work at my buddies metal shop. it was hit and miss for me


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

whtelk said:


> I did build my own because we have the same steel that AMNPS uses. *Only difference was ours is stainless steel.* If I didn't get the steel for free it would be cheaper to just buy the AMNPS.


The AMNPS is made of stainless steel...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> The AMNPS is made of stainless steel...


Yup---Yup!!!


----------

